# engine shutting off while driving? F-150



## JohnBenoit09 (Apr 18, 2010)

Hey guys sorry if I'm short I'm posting from my blackberry.. I have 2005 f150 lariet with 51,000 miles and keep it in good shape oil etc. Have leveling kit and 35 bfg mt. Long story short I was turning off a road and my engine turned off and lost steering and was to avoid a wreck and pulled over. All electronics worked and ac. It wouldn't recrank 2 times I tried. I let it sit 5 mins while I checked everything and everything was fine. I tried to crank and it worked fine after sitting. I went home and it cranked perfectly and have driven 80miles no issues. I searched all over the web and only found 3 people to have this happend and ford dealer computer test found nothing wrong. They replaced many senors, fuel pump and filter with no luck. Test showed nothing wrong and they still have it happen. I bought it new at age 15 and have it paid for now and love it to death and worked years to buy my own/first truck. I'm not bashing ford by the way! Since the other peoples issue is the SAME as mine without a correction should I just save my money on test and fixing other things to find the problem and just trade it in for a f250? I farm some and pull so a diesel would b good to have. I'm taking it to the dealership where I go to college at to have them run a test on monday to see if there's anything to do. I only have 51,000 miles and have some problem already. Short on driverside door and bad window switches, 7pin trailer hookup doesn't work on right side trailer lights, have an unknown noise that happens ever so often when cranking that is so loud with a metal grinding sound and replaced start which helped some but didn't fix it, and at some point I will need new spark plugs, and now this new problem really makes me think I got a bad lemon and should just move on to a diesel. What can I do with the engine problem? Its very unsafe and scares me a lot that I have no idea when the engine may shut off again. I think instead of spending the money to try and fix this I may be better off saving my money since the other few people that have this problem cannot find a fix. Thanks a lot and sorry its typed wrong and short since I'm on my phone. What may be the problem with the engine shutting off and losing power steering/braking? I still have electrical power and ac which means battery is fine given that its only a month old. Thanks


----------



## merc123 (Apr 18, 2010)

Sounds like you've already justified the diesel and just need the push to get it.  Get the F250 but stay away from the 6.0L as they've been hit or miss for stretching head bolts.  The head bolt kit if you don't ruin anything first is about $600 from ARP.  If you can get an older model with a low mileage 7.3L get that.  I don't know anything about the 6.4L so check around.  Check out www.powerstroke.org and www.powerstrokenation.com

As far as your current truck's issue is could be in the spark.  I think your truck has Coil on plugs (COPs), those could be part of the issue.  The heat could be killing them.


----------



## germag (Apr 18, 2010)

I had that sort of problem with a Ford once. It was at 2 different dealers a total of 5 times and they never could figure it out. Finally I fixed it myself. There was a connector for the injectors where they plugged into the wiring harness. There was some corrosion almost like battery terminal corrosion inside that connector. I cleaned it out and sprayed it out good with contact cleaner and never had another problem with it.


----------



## DBM78 (Apr 19, 2010)

Change the fuel filter. My dad and his neighbor across the street both had/have F150 and that was the problem.


----------

